# 12 week bulk



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

2 weeks into a 12 week bulk. currently at 12.3 stone. Idea is to put on as much weight as possible in 3 months, then cut down on carbs maybe, and do a 4 week course of bullets, so that I might be able to keep/gain muscle, but strip some body fat, does this sound like a good idea?

also started the dorian yates 'blood and guts' routine at the same time as bulking, finding it good as the sessions are short and intense, which fits in nicely with the 45 minutes I get in the gym every lunch time.

I have posted my diet below.

7:30 whey shake, banana

8:30 fruit & fibre, handfull pumpkin seeds

11:00 makeral sandwhich

2:00 Extreme build and recover shake

4:30 tin of tuna in a cup a soup

7:30 extra lean mince & pasta OR steak and sweet potato

11:00 milk cassien shake

Might have pizza or Indian on weekend, mayeb the odd chocolate bar, pint of milk

Approx daily intake is around 3000 calories

Any comments are welcomed


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

does this mean my plan is flawless? no comments


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

No a lot of food there bud for what u are trying to do I eat 2x that and I am a small guy ask Cathy she gr8 with diets plans good luck bud


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

i just noticed that I have missed out a meal, have a chicken or tuna salad between the recovery shake and tin of tuna. I suppose reading back it doesnt look like a lot, but eating it everyday feels like a lot. I have added in 3 bits of toast with peanut butter before bed. what do you think? doesnt that sound better, or still not enough? it is at least 3000 calories.. more than my maintenance level!

cheers mate


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Bud I don't know get Cathy on here to check she know s**t more then me just drop her a line and she is really helpful It do not sound a lot to me


----------

